# Void Stalker



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I just got done with the e-book, and all I have to say is... what a great read!

I must have finished it in less than ten hours, not counting a night's sleep serving as a half-way intermission. I don't know if the initial excitement will wear off any time soon, but I honestly felt like this wasn't just the best 40k book I've read... but one of the better books I've read in recent years, period. Again, where the Black Library range is concerned, there have been a number of novels by a number of authors that I enjoyed immensely, but... off the top of my head... this one's currently at the head of the pack.

"Void Stalker" is a satisfying, worthy conclusion to an excellent series. What "complaints" I had are so paltry that to focus on them would be to be petty - to miss the forest for the trees.

I strongly recommend to those of you how have the spare $9 lying around to indulge yourselves and get the e-book version.

As of 3:45PM, Mountain Time US, the bar has been set unreasonably high for both "The Betrayer" and "The Emperor's Gift" for at least one reader.

Good luck, A-D-B! :wink:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Phoebus said:


> I just got done with the e-book, and all I have to say is... what a great read!
> 
> I must have finished it in less than ten hours, not counting a night's sleep serving as a half-way intermission. I don't know if the initial excitement will wear off any time soon, but I honestly felt like this wasn't just the best 40k book I've read... but one of the better books I've read in recent years, period. Again, where the Black Library range is concerned, there have been a number of novels by a number of authors that I enjoyed immensely, but... off the top of my head... this one's currently at the head of the pack.
> 
> ...



Ill wait for the paperback thankyouverymuch.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I couldn't resist. I bought the ebook, but like Know No Fear, I will be buying the paper back as well. Awesome so far


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Phoebus said:


> I don't know if the initial excitement will wear off any time soon, but I honestly felt like this wasn't just the best 40k book I've read... but one of the better books I've read in recent years, period.
> <snip>
> "Void Stalker" is a satisfying, worthy conclusion to an excellent series. What "complaints" I had are so paltry that to focus on them would be to be petty - to miss the forest for the trees.


Rather thoroughly agree. Well, perhaps not 'best 40k book', but it's certainly one of the better books I've read in recent years regardless. (Indeed, the whole trilogy craps all over a lot of [other booky] things.)

It's a delight, well measured and well delivered. That it's also magnificently bleak and generally despair-filled throughout is quite impressive.

I think the 'real' test will be when the series comes to be re-read, but nevertheless even a good few weeks after reading it, I still rate it very highly.

Certainly worth the price of admission.


----------



## demonictalkin56 (Jan 30, 2011)

Despite still having dance with dragons and know no fear to read in addition to final teaching placement.......i want this book!


----------

